# Friday PCD pickup?



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

Just wondering if it was tougher to get a Friday pickup date at the Performance Center. I'm planning on a European Delivery this Spring (hope to pull the trigger on it in the next few weeks,) and really would like to do a PCD, too, if possible. Problem is that I'll be burning so many vacation days for the European trip, I probably won't be able to take more than one day off for the PCD, so a Friday pickup would be my only option (so I can drive back to Pennsylvania over Saturday-Sunday without having to rush.) 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jimmeh (May 9, 2008)

They hooked me up with an awesome pickup date...I believe they are able to give you 10 business days from the day they give you to pick it up....Friday's do fill up quick, but the Performance center is willing to accommodate your needs. Jonathan or Donnie can definitely help you.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

As anyone would guess, Fridays are the first days to fill up. It basically boils down to how busy we are when your vehicle arives stateside and clears customs.

We can accomodate two European Re-Deliveries on Fridays withouth having one of us go over the vehicle with you again. If you need another vehicle overview, Friday's will be out of the question.

I guarantee you that we'll do our best to try and accomodate :thumbup:


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

Another question - how much time should I expect to spend at the PCD center? Is it an all-day event? Just an hour or two? This will be a European re-delivery and I will not need anyone to go over the vehicle features with me again. (Didn't see this question addressed in the Wiki.)

Thanks - really looking forward to it!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

jkp1187 said:


> Another question - how much time should I expect to spend at the PCD center? Is it an all-day event? Just an hour or two? This will be a European re-delivery and I will not need anyone to go over the vehicle features with me again. (Didn't see this question addressed in the Wiki.)
> 
> Thanks - really looking forward to it!


The day starts @ 8am and for *Euro Re-Deliveries*, goes as follows:

8-10 - Driving
10-12 - Museum & Factory Tour (if available)
12-1 - Lunch
@1pm - Re-unite with your BMW and hit the road.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

That's perfect. Oh - my dad will probably be coming along, he can ride along during the driving, right? 

Thanks!


----------

